# Adjusting Garage Door torsion springs



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you offerd plenty of info, & I believe your problem is very simple: you have the wrong replacemnet torsion springs. They are rated for not only different weight, but also lift heights. The easiest fixes are either the correct springs or an automatic opener.


----------



## INGunGuy (Oct 11, 2009)

That is what I thought at first, but the springs are a direct replacement for what was on the door to begin with. And when I replaced only a single spring, everything worked as it should. When I replaced the second spring that is when I started having the trouble. It does look like if I were to raise the door to the proper height, then loosed the pulleys and take up any slack that is in the cable that would fix the issue, but that would require me to turn the pulleys while the door is in the upright position.

Thanks for the input

INGunGuy


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

INGunGuy said:


> That is what I thought at first, but the springs are a direct replacement for what was on the door to begin with. And when I replaced only a single spring, everything worked as it should. When I replaced the second spring that is when I started having the trouble. It does look like if I were to raise the door to the proper height, then loosed the pulleys and take up any slack that is in the cable that would fix the issue, but that would require me to turn the pulleys while the door is in the upright position.
> 
> Thanks for the input
> 
> INGunGuy


I was having similar problems. 

I took the door all the way up, put a turn or so more on the shaft, (ya need to SLIGHTLY back off the pully locks to do this BE CAREFUL!!!), held the shaft in place with a couple of big vise-grips, loosened each pully and rewound the cables, (they tend to get all criss-crossed), then tightened the pullys down on the shaft again and took the vise-grips off.

Works nice, although I DO have to push kind of hard on the final two feet of closing. I usually just use my foot.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sure sounds like the springs were rated for a heavier door. Pull springs are color coded near the ends for weight rating. Some torsion springs have it too. See if there is a paint mark on the ends of the coils. If so, it should be the same color on the old and new springs.


----------

